# State Champ Favorites



## Aknaps21 (Jul 13, 2010)

Who is favored to win each class.?


----------



## dmedd (Jul 13, 2010)

Not to jinx him or anything but I've got to go with my buddy Matt V in Open B.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 13, 2010)

I am going to rise from my funk and win open c


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 13, 2010)

dmedd said:


> Not to jinx him or anything but I've got to go with my buddy Matt V in Open B.



He's only won all the ASA shoots, so far.  Smart money would be on him.


----------



## beastridge (Jul 13, 2010)

My boy Gunna in A, Cookieman in B and the BurgerMeister MeisterBurger in Semi. Oh yeah, Grand Peepaw in Super Senioras.


----------



## BMCS (Jul 13, 2010)

Matt is shooting in the Florida State shoot this weekend.  I have to root for my boy Kenny Mckie in Open B.

Good Luck to everyone though, especially me.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang Rob!!

I don't think I will let Kenny win this weekend. He's going to have to bring his best, I am shooting pretty good right now.

Chuck


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 13, 2010)

beastridge said:


> My boy Gunna in A, Cookieman in B and the BurgerMeister MeisterBurger in Semi. Oh yeah, Grand Peepaw in Super Senioras.



Cookieman shootin' his back tension?


----------



## BMCS (Jul 13, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Dang Rob!!
> 
> I don't think I will let Kenny win this weekend. He's going to have to bring his best, I am shooting pretty good right now.
> 
> Chuck



I figured you were probably shoot in Open A since you were shooting so good.  Kenny won Open B in South Carolina. Hes shooting pretty good also.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 13, 2010)

leon is gonna whoop the peepaw in super seniors...kailey in women's open..young adult, jonathan clark..known 45, cody clark..hunter release, larry..limited  wild bill..men's pro, mitchell


----------



## 14 KING (Jul 13, 2010)

Id have to go with Kmckie in B. Gunna in A and I dont know much about other classes. I will be in C.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh Grang peepaw for sure in SS. Ken is my boy! But Wynn is tough in B. Blake B in Semi. And I dont know Jay and Shawn are tough to beat in Gville! But we'll see!


----------



## rdmar5055 (Jul 13, 2010)

Im with Rob im rolling with my boy Kenny in Open B


----------



## rank bull (Jul 14, 2010)

wynn in b and burger in semi pro


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 14, 2010)

hunter thomas in hunter,gunna in A kenny in b, adam lockhart in novice, kailey in womens open and dont count blake clifton out in k-45, ill be shooting semi we will see. good luck to all


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 14, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Dang Rob!!
> 
> I don't think I will let Kenny win this weekend. He's going to have to bring his best, I am shooting pretty good right now.
> 
> Chuck


Wont be bringin anything less Chuck! You know I give what I got no matter the outcome!  

Good luck to all who will be shooting this weekend! See yall Saturday!

Gunna is GUNNA <-- pull it off this weekend (hes been shootn pretty good too)!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 14, 2010)

WoW!: "I am a proud member of "The "B"lind squirrel find a nut Club!"  
With this talent pool for 2010, I will also need a rabbit's foot. lol

Good Luck Fellas.


----------



## archerynutt (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike Lee semi pro


----------



## dmedd (Jul 14, 2010)

BMCS said:


> Matt is shooting in the Florida State shoot this weekend.  I have to root for my boy Kenny Mckie in Open B.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone though, especially me.



Yeah I shot some with Matt last night and he told me he was going to Daytona for the FL state shoot. He's giving the GA boys a little break.


----------



## swamp (Jul 14, 2010)

Gunna in A


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 15, 2010)

Do they still look like this?


----------



## KPreston (Jul 15, 2010)

*Asa !!!!!!!!!!*

Hey--BA--If you were shooting that Mathews you might be in line for another one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!--KP--


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 15, 2010)

in this order
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 240pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=320><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=5 width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl67 height=17 width=64>*ASA #*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*F Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*L Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*Class*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=64></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>6155</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Blake</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Burger</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>15758</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Michael </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Cain</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>671</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jonathan</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Caldwell</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>70326</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Brian</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Dansby</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>30337</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Justin</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Hughes</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>70436</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Mike</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Lee</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>25426</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Chris</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Moore</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>1931</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Steve</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Pittman</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SP</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 15, 2010)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 215pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=286><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=4 width=64><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1097" width=30><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl67 height=17 width=64>*ASA #*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*F Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*L Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*Class*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=30></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>12996</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Shawn</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Blackburn</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>11156</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Dale</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Bloodworth</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>28560</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Hank</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Boatwright</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" height=17 align=right>12997</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Cory</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Bryant</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>30378</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Randy</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Cosby</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Nathan</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Grattis</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>16283</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Ricky</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Grizzle</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>29370</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Mathew</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Johnson</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>12910</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jeff</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Lott</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>13695</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Andrew</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">McClure</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>10842</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jay </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Moon</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>25359</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Butch</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Parkman</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>264</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Scott</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Parrott</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" height=17 align=right>28780</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Steve </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Richards</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>16749</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">David</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Smith</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>922</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">James</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Stickland</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>15896</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Stacy</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Vanzandt</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OA</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 15, 2010)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 215pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=286><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=4 width=64><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1097" width=30><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl67 height=17 width=64>*ASA #*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*F Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*L Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*Class*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=30></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>11546</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Ezra</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Alleyne</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>34743</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jay</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Arnold</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>15</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>14405</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Shane</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Arnold</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>14</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>23011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Frank</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Barber</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>13</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>12145</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Charles</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Cumber</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>5043</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Shane</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Eastridge</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>12</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>12869</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Bo</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Gunn</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>10</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>14490</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">David</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Hardegree</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>11</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>1015</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Daniel</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Huff</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>29880</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Josh</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Maner</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>17976</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Kenneth</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">McKie</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>34508</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jeff</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Stanley</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>17408</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Matt</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Varnes</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>28153</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Mike</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Webb</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>19419</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Gerrall</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Wynn</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">OB</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 15, 2010)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 215pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=286><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=4 width=64><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1097" width=30><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17 width=64>29824</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=64>Mike</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=64>Harris</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=64>SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=30></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>10204</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Cletus</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Hatton</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>20406</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Barry</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Moon</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>18032</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Ken </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Mosley</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>19949</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Leon</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Pittman</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>2298</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jerry</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Presley</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>16508</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Robert</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Reeves</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>22335</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">James</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Woodall</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>19474</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Woodlee</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">SS</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 15, 2010)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 215pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=286><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=4 width=64><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1097" width=30><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl67 height=17 width=64>*ASA #*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*F Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*L Name*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=64>*Class*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" width=30></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>12288</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Danny</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Baird</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>16039</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Chris</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>16041</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Cody</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>16042</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Justin</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>30615</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Blake</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Clifton</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>30613</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Charles</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Clifton</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>12462</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Trent</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Jackson</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" height=17 align=right>31513</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Andy</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Johnson</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>11282</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Travis</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Lunsford</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" height=17 align=right>22656</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Josh</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Norton</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>27881</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Steven</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Owenby</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=17>29858</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Patrick</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Rinehart</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">K4</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" align=right>5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## young gunna (Jul 15, 2010)

What order is that?


----------



## watermedic (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm with ya gunner. Maybe he has a method he used. I wonder if he wants to place a little wager on it?????

12145


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 16, 2010)

semi pro, justin....k50, mitchell...open a, jay....open b, jeff stanley...open c, chris leard...women's hunter, geneva fields..novice, brad...senior, kp


----------



## CDN (Jul 16, 2010)

My money is on Daniel Norton in Open "C". Watch out for the Dark Horse!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 17, 2010)

daniel can definitely shoot..he tied kailey in that night time 900 round with an 887..that's shootin..kailey just got him by 3 x's.  3d is a whole nother animal


----------



## CDN (Jul 18, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> daniel can definitely shoot..he tied kailey in that night time 900 round with an 887..that's shootin..kailey just got him by 3 x's.  3d is a whole nother animal



He seems to like animals. Finished up with a 312, don't know if that will win for him, but the 3D ain't slowing him down. Just wait 'til spots!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 18, 2010)

CDN said:


> He seems to like animals. Finished up with a 312, don't know if that will win for him, but the 3D ain't slowing him down. Just wait 'til spots!



I know of one dude that finished a touch higher than 12 up in C, too bad it wasn't me......

I know how Kailey finished too, but I ain't sayin just yet....


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 18, 2010)

matt showed up...look out


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 18, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> I know of one dude that finished a touch higher than 12 up in C, too bad it wasn't me......
> 
> I know how Kailey finished too, but I ain't sayin just yet....



And he won!!!! Congrats Superman!


----------



## dmedd (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats Matt!!!!  Open B State Champ!!!! It couldn't happen to a better person.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 18, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> And he won!!!! Congrats Superman!


Up, Up and Away!
Thanks David.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations Sean!!!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 18, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Congratulations Sean!!!!



Thanks Robert. You guys going to LA?


----------



## young gunna (Jul 18, 2010)

Good Job Sean!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 18, 2010)

007peacock said:


> Thanks Robert. You guys going to LA?



Nope we are done with ASA for the year.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 19, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Nope we are done with ASA for the year.



Ah aight den. I was looking forward to hanging out with ya'll. Lord willing, we'll see ya soon.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 19, 2010)

young gunna said:


> Good Job Sean!



Thanks Gunna, you know you're still are and always have been my hero.


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 19, 2010)

*The winners*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 141pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=188 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 101pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4900" width=134><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1133" width=31><COL style="WIDTH: 17pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 841" width=23><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*K-50* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Mitchell Irvin</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>341</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Mark Keesee</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>329</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>15</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl27 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Semi-Pro* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Justin Hughes</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>320</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>13</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Blake Burger</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>305</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Jerry Carter</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>303</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>10</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl27 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*K-45* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Josh Norton</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>326</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>14</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Terry Patterson</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>314</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Cody Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>311</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl27 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Open A* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Matthew Johnson</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>302</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Hank Boatwright</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>302</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Jay Moon</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>302</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl27 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Open B* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Matt Varnes</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>313</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>11</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Jeff Stanley</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>310</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Kenneth McKie</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>306</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl27 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Open C* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Sean Peacock</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>313</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Daniel Norton</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>312</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>10</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=134>Kyle Harrison</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=31 x:num>312</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 19, 2010)

*More winners*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 141pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=188 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 101pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4900" width=134><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1133" width=31><COL style="WIDTH: 17pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 841" width=23><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Unlimited* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Chris Tankersley</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>305</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Jim Robinson</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>303</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Hal McCurry</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>298</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Women's Pro*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Margie Carter</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>290</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Women's Hunter* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Samantha Loggins</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>312</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>10</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Genevra Fields</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>301</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Shirley McDonald</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>299</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Women's K-40* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Jennifer Cannon</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>304</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Stephanie Trahan</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>281</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Women's Open* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Kailey Johnston</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>318</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Christina Wingo</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>285</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Daphne McGeorge</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>263</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Women's Senior*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Linda Huff</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>274</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Traditional* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Ben Brown</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>244</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Garry Wingo</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>172</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Mike Ellis</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>150</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Young Adult*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Justin Crocker</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>328</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>16</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Youth Pins*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Corey Wright</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>285</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jul 19, 2010)

*The final winners.*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 141pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=188 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 101pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4900" width=134><COL style="WIDTH: 23pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1133" width=31><COL style="WIDTH: 17pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 841" width=23><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Youth Boys* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Jonathon Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>337</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Scott Hall</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>308</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Haven McCowan</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>295</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Youth Girls* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Harley Gunn</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>274</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Senior Eagle*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Logan Moss</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>306</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Ethan Lindsey</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>294</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Dillon McGeorge</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>293</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Eagle* </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Ansleigh Wilk</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>296</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Zack Hill</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>291</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Ciara Meadows</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>270</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl26 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 124pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl25 height=17 width=165 colSpan=3>*Junior Eagle*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 101pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 height=17 width=134>Grace Clark</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 23pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=31 x:num>143</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 17pt; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed" class=xl24 width=23 x:num>2</SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 19, 2010)

*Congrats Peacock*



young gunna said:


> Good Job Sean!



Good shooting my friend.  That was a good score on a good course.   I thought I shot decent, and figured the winning score would be just a few points above even, but you took up higher !

Looks like a little time off the 3D circuit this year didn't slow you down a bit.  A man who has his priorities and shooting form straight - A+ to you my friend.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 19, 2010)

dgmeadows said:


> Good shooting my friend.  That was a good score on a good course.   I thought I shot decent, and figured the winning score would be just a few points above even, but you took up higher !
> 
> Looks like a little time off the 3D circuit this year didn't slow you down a bit.  A man who has his priorities and shooting form straight - A+ to you my friend.



Coming from you Darren, that is a tremendous compliment. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jun 16, 2011)

2011 version..


----------



## mitchi (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't want to jinx him, but my money is on Johnny  aka GaBuck slammer in Hunter. He is close and may put it all together come July.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 16, 2011)

mitchi said:


> Don't want to jinx him, but my money is on Johnny  aka GaBuck slammer in Hunter. He is close and may put it all together come July.



Dude, how many times have I told you 'no drinkin after sundown'?

I'm just having a good time.


----------



## mitchi (Jun 16, 2011)

You know me to well.  Good luck


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 17, 2011)

What is the line up this year?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 17, 2011)

Go ahead and put me down for OpenB Champion 2011..I'll "keep the 12's ringin'"


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 17, 2011)

I think BOWANNA is going to take seniors thats what l hear going to take him on a test run tomorrow at CBG.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 21, 2011)

ill second that on the old man lee.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 21, 2011)

i'll go with the ole gutter monkey, too


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll have to let Bowanna have it. With the schedule change it seems the state was dropped on top of our shoot at Muzzy so I'll have to be a no show.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 21, 2011)

Some maybe forgetting R.E. Smith in the Super Seniors class, and Dennis Page In Seniors.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 21, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> Go ahead and put me down for OpenB Champion 2011..I'll "keep the 12's ringin'"


TaylorCo....  
Ok Now! That is a heavy piece of hardware to tote around your waist...  
I tell you what..  .I'll relieve you the stress of having to deal with that extra weight... 
I'll do that for you... cause "You my man!"   Spanka


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 21, 2011)

Dennis is a definate contender. Ray and Kym might even venture down for a shot. Nobody could forget about R. E.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 21, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> i'll go with the ole gutter monkey, too



I guess anybody that shows up has a chance.   Theres some great shooters in the seniors class. I ain't one of em though. 
I think Jim Robinson is the old geezer to beat but anyone can have a good day. Best of luck to y'all.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 21, 2011)

who is jim robinson??


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 22, 2011)

Well then..Who is the top guns for semi-pro other than Blake B. that thinks they will have a fresh Buckle?


----------



## young gunna (Jun 22, 2011)

you have to ask?


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 22, 2011)

im not retired i just havent been shooting much ,but i didnt forget how


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 22, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> who is jim robinson??



Just one of the old geezers that can sling a tight group. Check Bennett Farms last qualifiers scores. He whipped all the long stakers. Looks like hes getting ready.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626135


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL... Might want to shine up your old buckle gunna lm bringing this one to the house!! Know what saying.....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL... Might want to shine up your old buckle gunna lm bringing this one to the house!! Know what im saying...


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 25, 2011)

re smith is my definite pic in the super old man class ....ha-ha


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 25, 2011)

leon will lay the wood to the old old geezes..mitchell in the k45


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 16, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well then..Who is the top guns for semi-pro other than Blake B. that thinks they will have a fresh Buckle?


If you have to ask, you ain't been active at the ProAms or following..Jerry Carter is SOY for Semi and has shot his way out, reserving his slot for Pro next yr..Matt Varnes ain't no joke either..But Blake is I think 5th in SOY


----------

